
Ask HN: Setting up training systems, solutions for new platform? - bryanrasmussen
We have a new platform we are building for a customer, that will also be open to third party partners. It will need training, I&#x27;m looking for resources on setting up training. Hiring trainers, how much they should be paid, setting up curriculum etc. Breakdown on offering technical help (problems, more in depth solutions required would mean going to programmer, probably me so we want to keep this down, but also have some ideas as to what to charge in the eventuality)
======
brudgers
To me, this sounds like it's outside your organization's area of expertise.
That suggests an outsource and markup approach to the service: find an org
specializing curriculum development and delivery, get a quote, add overhead
and profit and put it in a proposal to the client.

It will be easier to find a good organization than to build a new team because
the best people already have jobs that pay good rates and specialized orgs
know how to recognize and attract productive talent in the specialty.

Owning problems outside your core mission is a bad idea. Marking up high
priced consultants is usually more profitable. Good luck.

